

Creating separate product blogs or all in one blog - GoGloops

We have multiple products and our domain name is separate for each of these products. We have limited resources to manage the blogs. Is it best to maintain one blog for all the products or is it better to keep start by keeping them separate
======
bcRIPster
One blog. Period.

The success of a blog is directly related to the quality of the content and
the posting frequency. Best practice is to have a posting frequency of no less
than once a week but more frequent is better.

If you can only manage the once a week scheduled, ensure that the posts occur
on a predictable update schedule (such as every Monday morning). After your
third post begin submitting the blog to every search engine crawler and RSS
aggregator (RPC services) you can possibly find to raise search visibility.

Also make sure to have your blog generate sitemaps. Create webmaster services
accounts with Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc... and be sure to add your site and the
link to your XML sitemaps where relevant.

Lastly, once you have been active for a few months, carefully review your
analytics and begin tuning your blog to respond to traffic (eg, is a certain
kind of product getting better traction? Adjust your product line accordingly
if reasonable).

I could go on, but this will kick you in the right direction.

